# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عااااجل

## عز الدين

*

 بعثة منتخبنا الوطني تقضي عدة ساعات في مطار دبي بسبب غياب التأشيرات
 الصدي موبايل.
*

----------


## ميمى الصفوة

*بعثة المنتخب تقضى الساعات الطوال فى مطار دبى بسبب غياب التأشيرات ..


بالله دا اسمو كلام ؟؟ 


اداريين على الفاضى حايمين سااااااااااى ..
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي   لاول   مره    ولاحتكون    الاخيره    أنشاء   الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لك الله ياوطني مجدي وجماعته شغالين يوسخو في اسمك وسمعتك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا شعبا تسامى يا هذا الهمام *** لك الله يا وطن الااااهات و المتاهات و المخاض العسير
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*فاشليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين فاضحننا محل ما يقبلو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا اخوى بقعادهم جو المطار يكونو مبسوطين عشان يسوقو كويس من السوق الحر ....... ارزاق
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله دي كارثة ، امس بعد الاحتفال ونحن ذاهبون الى الفندق وكان معي اللعيبة المحتفى بهم قلت لهم انتم مسافرين الساعة كم الى دبي قالوا لي السادسة صباحاً 
واتفقوا الليلة مافي نوم سهرة حتى موعد الطائرة 
بالله ده كلام ، انا غايتو عن نفسي شاهدت الفشل الاداري في بهو الفندق 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله
بعثة منتخب
وواجهة دولة

يغيب عنها التنظيم ...!!!
*

----------


## الرايقة

*الله يصلح الحال 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الله يعين ..
*

----------


## كسباوى

*لك الله يا منتخب الوطن العزيز
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*  هــــذا زمــانك يــامــهــازل فــأمــرحـــى
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلام ذي الفل .. ابشركم حنشيل كأس أفريقيا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*الله معاهم ويسترهم في مشوارهم
                        	*

----------

